# First place Tatton Park



## Toto

After a last-minute invite for my customer to display the Phantom III on the Rolls Royce stand at Tatton Park classic car show a quick valeting session on Friday afternoon to freshen the car up another first place today.
The customer is chuffed to win against restored cars but a few scuffs here and there is just patina.
Sorry, no pictures not all water marked with logo.


----------



## sshooie

Photo's or it didn't happen...


----------



## Toto

sshooie said:


> Photo's or it didn't happen...


It did happen as I said I can't post my work on here as it's all watermarked with my company logo.
But it's the last post on the detailing company section on cleanyour car forum.


----------



## chongo

Congratulations bud:thumb: didn't go this year but will make an effort to go to the footmans James on in Manchester


----------



## chongo

sshooie said:


> Photo's or it didn't happen...


Seen the photos  and it's great to see a fellow member on DW showing off his work on a classic car that looks amazing and congrats again :thumb:
It takes a lot of b...s to show off your work to the mass public and especially the judges so you've definitely got my respect.

M:wave:


----------



## Toto

Thanks chongo glad you like my work and these days with all these young guns snapping at my heels it keeps me in my toes.
And yes mate we will have to meet up for a coffee


----------



## Toto

I've still not forgiven you for getting 1st 2 years ago k only came 3rd lol


----------



## chongo

Toto said:


> I've still not forgiven you for getting 1st 2 years ago k only came 3rd lol


:wave:


----------

